# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  My dog (who passed away) keeps appearing in my dreams

## SaMaster14

Well, almost a year ago my dog passed away. He was always extremely special to me, and it was as if he had a personality of his own. I'm a believe in spirits and the such, so I'm wondering if my dog is trying to comfort me or tell me something. The day he passed away some extremely unexplainable things happened in my house; my dad even mentioned something and he doesn't believe in anything supernatural, at all. (I can explain further, but it doesn't seem necessary...)

After he had passed, he appeared in my dreams for a while, a couple of weeks maybe. But then he moved on.

A few months ago, we got a new puppy, and when we did, I had dreams of both of them together, both alive in my dreams. Then, both stopped appearing in any of my dreams all together.

Now, recently, these past couple of nights, I've had dreams where my old dog has come back, without my new puppy. I always think he is sick and dying, but after a while, my nerves (in the dream) calm as I see that he is extremely healthy. In the last dream, I saw him walking toward me and thought that he had forgotten me or was sick and couldn't run to me. But as he got closer he began to run and recognize me. 

Just very odd, and I'm not sure at all what these dreams could mean. 

I kinda just wanted to post all of this down, maybe someone can make sense of it, or maybe it's just my subconscious reminding me of him...

----------


## shadowofwind

I've had very vivid dreams of my childhood dog, not where I see him, but where I feel him.  I can't draw any conclusions from that, but I've had enough other weird experiences to know better than to declare what's "only in my imagination".  I hope that I can have a dog again some day.  Unfortunately I live in an area where a house with a tiny yard costs a million bucks, and I don't want a dog unless I can have a place where a couple of big dogs can run around and be happy.

----------


## gab

I'm sure he misses you as much as you miss him, so he is with you at least in your dreams. I believe he is happy for you and your new puppy. Sounds like you were good friends and he knows you will also be friends with your puppy. Have you tried connecting with him in a lucid dream? You can ask a dream (regular or lucid) to answer some of your questions by saying a mantra as you falling asleep. 
Talk to your subconsciousness as you falling asleep - thank it for all your dreams, thank to the universe/god/creator for your pets and ask to see your dog in your dreams again and if you have a question, ask that too. Hope this helps :smiley:

----------


## SaMaster14

Thanks for the responses guys.

I'm going to try and communicate with him and meditate before sleeping. I feel as though he is trying to say something, I just don't remember when I wake up/can't hear him in the dream. But he is always so happy and lively in the dreams, and I always know that he died, but it is as if he was resurrected to perfect health. And I do say 'thank you' to whatever supernatural forces are at work before I sleep every night, maybe that is why I have so many dreams. But I should start asking more questions! 

Thanks.

----------


## gab

I would love to know how it goes, if you feel like sharing. You can ask straight to the point - 'what is my dog trying to tell me' or anything you would like to know. 

I love my cats, and just recently had a regular dream with my cat we had to euthanize and I had tremendous gilt about that. When she saw me, I could tell she recognized me and she run up to me and jumped in my arms. I was so happy. 

In one of my OBEs, when I got my astral vision, I was about to roll out of the bed when I saw astral body of my current cat sleeping right next to my shoulder, when I knew, her physical body was curled up at my feet. For a moment I considered that she will get hurt when I roll over her, but I knew she will not be harmed. I just felt her see-through body of yellow energy as a little speed bump. I had to try a couple of times untill I was able to roll over her. It was really special to know, that her astral body decided to sleep closer to me. Since then, she slowly switched her place and now she sleeps where her astral body was that night.

Good luck to you and happy dreams :smiley:

----------

